# 2003 Kawasaki Prairie 360...Issues



## flatheadpatrol (Oct 3, 2018)

Problems cold starting, have to try several times. Have to run it with the choke at about 75%. Cuts out when driving slow/stopping. Runs pretty good when giving it a good bit of throttle/going fast. 
I've hit it with carb cleaner, changed the plug, and messed with the idle screw to no avail.
A new carb is $35. Instead of piddling around or taking it in for service, I reckon it would be just as easy and cost effective to just slap a new carb on for $35.
What say you, GON?


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 3, 2018)

Sounds like the Ethanol bandit.Could also be trash in the fuel tank or carb.Does it have a idle adjustment like the 400 Prairies on the side of motor?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 3, 2018)

I wouldn't have to ask anyone, or think twice about it... clean the tank out real well while you are at it.


----------



## flatheadpatrol (Oct 3, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Sounds like the Ethanol bandit.Could also be trash in the fuel tank or carb.Does it have a idle adjustment like the 400 Prairies on the side of motor?


Yes...I have fiddled with the adjustment.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 3, 2018)

sounds like the low speed idle circuit is plugged up with something.

You could take it off and try to clean it, but for $35, I ain't wasting my time on it.  Put a new carb on it, and keep ethanol free fuel in it from now on


----------



## flatheadpatrol (Oct 3, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback, fellas! Much obliged.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 8, 2018)

100% it is the idle jet. You don't need a new carb. Maybe a new jet. You may be able to clean out the jet? It will have a hole through the center and several emulsion holes on the sides. You will likely not have anything this small to clean it out? One bristle from  a wire brush works well. Just don't enlarge the hole. Some carbs don't have to be removed. Not sure about yours. Some you can loosen the clamps, twist slightly and remove the bowl to access the jets


----------

